# Smart Entrance Control Unit



## hlie (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi guys. My Sentra 95 GXE has a faulty SECU. Does anyone here know where to get it online? Or is there any aftermarket product that can replace it? 
One more thing. If I were to install the keyless entry system, do I need to have the SECU?
Thanks guys


----------

